# I feel so bad.....



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok summer is staying in this cage...










I feel so bad it is so small.....

She is getting a huge cage next week but I feel bad for keeping her cooped up.

She gets to come out a lot and play. dose anyone else keep their bunns in small cages? Are your bunns ok in the small cages?


----------



## paul2641 (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I find aslong as the rabbit gets enough exercise and enough room to move about in the cage they should be grand. I'm planning on getting two story hutches for my rabbits so even when there not free they can feel free.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 18, 2009)

As long as she gets some exercise it should be ok. Might want to give her another toy to keep busy though. I think 4 hours out of cage is good, at the very bare minimum 1 hr is acceptable.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 18, 2009)

I agree with the others, as long as she's getting out for play time then it should be ok for a week.

Is their any way you can put a shelf up for Summer to jump up on?

Susan


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

_Could you maybe add a little run attached to her cage for this week? Then when your not there to supervise her running about she can go in the little run attached to the cage?
Then she could have run time out of the cage and inside 

Hope that makes sense lol - I can't explain stuff very well._


----------



## bunnylover66 (Mar 19, 2009)

yah a run would be good


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 19, 2009)

lol yah that is good thinking Becca i will see what i can find


----------



## Becca (Mar 19, 2009)

*Lover_Of_Lopz wrote: *


> lol yah that is good thinking Becca i will see what i can find


_Glad I could help - it will do until she has her big cage _


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe instead of having all her items (litterbox, dishes, toys) in one corner, you could spread them out and put them on against the walls of the cage? That looks like it would give her some more room to spread out and lie down. 

As long as she's getting excercise, it's ok for now. Glad to hear you're getting a larger cage. 

Yeah, a run would be great to attach to the cage.  
Post pictures of the run w/ cage when you're finished,


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 19, 2009)

Yah, we will be getting the cage today lol (fast ship) so I will post picks when we come back we are going to get it right now lol we are taking Summer she likes car rides


----------



## Becca (Mar 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see the cage!! Is it FUNKY! LOL


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 20, 2009)

Here it is!!! lol summer realy likes it, what do you think?:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 20, 2009)

That is nice! I like the top opening--easy to get at her that way!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 20, 2009)

lol yah


----------



## anneq (Mar 20, 2009)

Aww she looks comfy in it - good for you for being such a good mom to her!


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Sweetie (Mar 20, 2009)

That cage looks great! She does look happy in it.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 21, 2009)

yah she likes all room lol


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 21, 2009)

It looks like a bunny vacation home! Nice and roomy!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow! 
Very nice and big!
I've never seen a cage with so many doors! lol. 
I have a cage the same as that, but it's not as big, and it only has one door on the side, instead of two. 

Emily


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 22, 2009)

Yah, my frend has one like that they are nice cages.


----------

